# Collecting music on PC



## GoT_2B_BuMPiN (9 mo ago)

Can someone tell me what program there is out there to download music from? I am in need of some music. I am tired of using my phone for pandora


----------



## bigreddogs (9 mo ago)

GoT_2B_BuMPiN said:


> Can someone tell me what program there is out there to download music from? I am in need of some music. I am tired of using my phone for pandora


I use this web site when I find something on You Tube I like and want to put into my library. Doesn't work on all videos as some are protected from copy. I hope this helps. YouTube to Mp3 Music Converter - YTMP3


----------



## GoT_2B_BuMPiN (9 mo ago)

Ok cool. Thank you. I was thinking of YouTube converter. Was hoping to find a p2p share site, idk I'm kind of ADD so I dont have a lot of patience. Is there a way to purchase USB drives with music because I would pay for


----------



## KillerBox (Jan 7, 2011)

I use Qobuz & HDTracks sometimes but, mostly I buy the physical CDs & use Exact Audio Copy software to change it over to FLAC files. I then put the FLAC on a large & high speed USB flash drive.






No Way to Know, The Red Clay Strays - Qobuz


Listen to unlimited or download No Way to Know by The Red Clay Strays in Hi-Res quality on Qobuz. Subscription from $10.83/month.




www.qobuz.com


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

Be careful and don’t confuse a streaming service with a download service.


----------



## CrimsonCountry (Mar 11, 2012)

You just missed some really great online communities. Reddit had several amazing subreddits up until a few months ago with a few gigantic (~5tb) shares but all have been locked to the public. There are a few remaining direct download sites left if you look around. Then there's Soulseek as the defacto P2P client. Neither condoning or condemning, simply saying they existed. Lol


----------



## GoT_2B_BuMPiN (9 mo ago)

Thank you. Where do you all buy CDs from these days?


----------



## rob feature (Nov 15, 2015)

GoT_2B_BuMPiN said:


> Thank you. Where do you all buy CDs from these days?


Thrift stores, pawn shops, Craigslist, etc. Thrift stores tend to be the best bet anymore.


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

GoT_2B_BuMPiN said:


> Thank you. Where do you all buy CDs from these days?


I’ve been picking them up from Amazon…


----------



## Adurm (Jan 6, 2019)

Bandcamp.com and Juno download are a couple sites you can buy from. Some Bandcamp tracks are pay what you want or $0. You gotta search. You won't find tracks you hear on top 40 crap fortunately. Also you can get tidal and download to your mobile device (phone, dap, etc) then you don't have to worry about data usage.


----------



## MythosDreamLab (Nov 28, 2020)

GoT_2B_BuMPiN said:


> Thank you. Where do you all buy CDs from these days?


*I LOVE CD's*

I buy them most often off Ebay.

Rarely from Amazon, as they have a standard $4 shipping fee...

Then I save either the CD or my fav songs (from a CD) as WAV files in iTunes.

Then I make various assorted Playlists and burn them on a blank (25 cent) CD, which has the widest possible frequency thru-put in my vehicle...!

_The sound is killer Jerry, killer..._


----------



## GoT_2B_BuMPiN (9 mo ago)

If the CD is damaged and skips, when you RIP it, will that slip be on the music file?


----------



## Forddenial (8 mo ago)

Way back in pre-2010 there was a way to go through google for free mp3's. Just saying.


----------



## Adurm (Jan 6, 2019)

GoT_2B_BuMPiN said:


> If the CD is damaged and skips, when you RIP it, will that slip be on the music file?


Yes but you might be able to correct it on itunes when ripping it. I think i box pops up for error correction option. It takes longer to rip but might fix it. Couldn't tell you how they fix it or how effective it is. I run flac so iTunes isn't compatible.


----------



## MythosDreamLab (Nov 28, 2020)

Forddenial said:


> Way back in pre-2010 there was a way to go through google for free mp3's. Just saying.


In 2022, there is a way (YouTube to MP3) to get free mp3's.... Just saying, they are low res and do not sound anywhere near as good as WAV files, but it is kinda cool for long drives, cause you can fit 9 hours of mp3's on a CD...


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

GoT_2B_BuMPiN said:


> If the CD is damaged and skips, when you RIP it, will that slip be on the music file?


I use a program called DBPowerAmp, it's brilliant. It uses something called accuratrip to help restore errors in CD's, it can't fix everything, so if the CD is badly damaged you're out of luck, but it consults a database of all the rips that have done with that particular CD and can help fill in missing bits. There are a bunch of other features that make DBPowerAmp worth paying for, including mulit-rip where you can rip 2 different files types to 2 different locations, I use it to send a lossless FLAC file to one external HD for archiving, and one storage friendly MP3 to another location for portable use.


----------



## doeboy (May 2, 2012)

Soulseek. There are enormous quantities of cd quality flac files on there and hires as well.


----------



## GoT_2B_BuMPiN (9 mo ago)

Is there place to buy USB drives with preloaded music? I'd really like to have just a mix of good dubstep, remixes, hip hop etc.


----------



## Forddenial (8 mo ago)

MythosDreamLab said:


> you can fit 9 hours of mp3's on a CD...


I swear i just saw that in a movie...
There used to be a google hack that backdoors into websites hosting mp3's on their servers, and before you talk about illegalities they were hosted mp3's, we never cracked a music website. And it was waaaay better quality than ripped youtubes


----------



## albarpc0 (8 mo ago)

bigreddogs said:


> I use this web site when I find something on You Tube I like and want to put into my library. Doesn't work on all videos as some are protected from copy. I hope this helps. YouTube to Mp3 Music Converter - YTMP3


Thank you. It's really awesome.


----------



## Sounds_Insane (8 mo ago)

Try to avoid YouTube for ripping music if you care about fidelity at all. I mean it's still better than satellite, but not that great.

Satellite Radio - 24-64 typically, 192 kbps with premium services
YouTube - 128 kbps
MP3 - generally 192-320 kbps
CD/Wav/FLAC - 1,411 kbps


----------



## janb3ck (9 mo ago)

128kbps is not bearable even for me... I would call it oxymoron on any hifi web...


----------



## KillerBox (Jan 7, 2011)

I don't know about y'all but, after I rip my CDs, I never use the CDs again & they just take up space. 

What would be nice if we had a buying, selling & trading of the CDs here. We would be doing the same as thrift stores or eBay so nothing illegal but, I trust people here on non-scratched CDs more than a stranger on eBay.


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

KillerBox said:


> I don't know about y'all but, after I rip my CDs, I never use the CDs again & they just take up space.
> 
> What would be nice if we had a buying, selling & trading of the CDs here. We would be doing the same as thrift stores or eBay so nothing illegal but, I trust people here on non-scratched CDs more than a stranger on eBay.


Technically it is not legal to retain a copy of a CD you do not own. You cannot legally buy a CD, burn it, sell it, and keep the digital copy. Setting up program to do that here would not be a good idea.


----------



## MythosDreamLab (Nov 28, 2020)

gijoe said:


> Technically it is not legal to retain a copy of a CD you do not own. You cannot legally buy a CD, burn it, sell it, and keep the digital copy. Setting up program to do that here would not be a good idea.



I was under the impression, that one COULD burn, own and retain a copy of a CD, that they also own.

They just cannot sell or distribute copies, now I could be wrong...

But since you seem to know the law, please provide proof (like a link)

Thanks


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

MythosDreamLab said:


> I was under the impression, that one COULD burn, own and retain a copy of a CD, that they also own.
> 
> They just cannot sell or distribute copies, now I could be wrong...
> 
> ...


You can legally buy, burn and retain that copy until you sell the CD, if you sell the CD you can't legally keep the copy. It would be like buying a book, photocopying it, then selling the book. The photocopy is now a bootleg copy.

You'd need to find the actual law if you want the literal verbage, but here is a summary. 









The Common Law


Listen up burning CDs and copyright law




www.austinchronicle.com


----------

